# Look at all these G5192 in these Photos July 1945 American Cyclist and Motorcyclist



## Bozman (Jan 18, 2016)

I recently purchased several WW2 era bicycle reference magazines and low and behold look at all these G519s in these pictures:












I tried counting the ones in the rack and it looks like 30 G519s in the frame.

Enjoy!


----------



## johan willaert (Jan 19, 2016)

Where have they all gone?


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks for posting this. Extremely cool.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 19, 2016)

Great article and pictures! 

The local Vets Hospital near where I live still provides bicycles for the same rehabilitation purposes as is stated in the article. He says it really is appreciated by the recovering vets to have bicycles of any shape or style to ride, its great therapy.


----------

